# Society of Wireless Pioneers



## Bob KJ6SBR (7 d ago)

Hi. I'm new to this website, but am excited to see that there are others interested in classic maritime communications. Since I didn't know about this one, you may not know about The Society of Wireless Pioneers. The Society was an organization of professional brasspounders, mostly ship ROs, that had more than 5000 members. Although no longer active, the California Historical Radio Society inherited their photos, diaries, publications, etc which chronicle radio ("wireless") history from the age of spark to the age of satellite. We go through these, scanning and posting the most interesting items, of which there are now more than 700 on the website. Please check it out if you get a chance. And your feedback is always welcome.

73,
Bob


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to SN Bob and I'm sure you'll find a lot that will interest you on the Radio Room forum.
Tks for the link..
73
Malc/F5VBU/GM3UIN


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Bob KJ6SBR said:


> Hi. I'm new to this website, but am excited to see that there are others interested in classic maritime communications. Since I didn't know about this one, you may not know about The Society of Wireless Pioneers. The Society was an organization of professional brasspounders, mostly ship ROs, that had more than 5000 members. Although no longer active, the California Historical Radio Society inherited their photos, diaries, publications, etc which chronicle radio ("wireless") history from the age of spark to the age of satellite. We go through these, scanning and posting the most interesting items, of which there are now more than 700 on the website. Please check it out if you get a chance. And your feedback is always welcome.
> 
> 73,
> Bob





Bob KJ6SBR said:


> Hi. I'm new to this website, but am excited to see that there are others interested in classic maritime communications. Since I didn't know about this one, you may not know about The Society of Wireless Pioneers. The Society was an organization of professional brasspounders, mostly ship ROs, that had more than 5000 members. Although no longer active, the California Historical Radio Society inherited their photos, diaries, publications, etc which chronicle radio ("wireless") history from the age of spark to the age of satellite. We go through these, scanning and posting the most interesting items, of which there are now more than 700 on the website. Please check it out if you get a chance. And your feedback is always welcome.
> 
> 73,
> Bob


Welcome here Bob.....I am SOWP #3268-M & there's sure to be others here too.
Mike.


----------



## Bob KJ6SBR (7 d ago)

MikeGDH said:


> Welcome here Bob.....I am SOWP #3268-M & there's sure to be others here too.
> Mike.


Hi, Mike. Nice to meet you. Yeah, I see you're in the 1980 Wireless Register. Is your QTH still New Zealand?


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Bob KJ6SBR said:


> Hi, Mike. Nice to meet you. Yeah, I see you're in the 1980 Wireless Register. Is your QTH still New Zealand?


Yep, Bob, still here - just a lot older!
Mike (zl1mh).


----------

